# How to style sideswept Kat von D-like bangs?



## onezumi (Sep 4, 2009)

So, I've had sideswept bangs for awhile now and I can't seem to get them to stay out of my eyes. I read that they use a lot of hair wax on the west coast to do this?

So...what kind of product would make my hair behave properly? I've tried garnier soft molding putty and it didn't seem to work. I also tried plain hairspray.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 4, 2009)

I use Bed Head "Manipulator" (a bit sticky, only use a little), or Bb (bumble & bumble) Sumo Wax (again you only need a small amount). You can find Bed Head products at most drugstores and salons, and I ordered the Bb Sumo Wax online on their website bumbleandbumble.com. Hope this helps!


----------



## Candy Christ (Sep 5, 2009)

You can try flat ironing them to the side.


----------



## AshleyTatton (Sep 5, 2009)

I use Bed Head Manipulator too, that's how I trained my bangs, and now I don't have to use it for them anymore. Lovely stuff.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah I use a flat iron too and hold the bangs up and straighten them that way first and then the second time going over them I hold them up but curl the flat iron downward and off to the side slightly. At night I used to pin them back the same way with a bobby pin and I don't need that anymore at night.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 5, 2009)

Yep, I flat iron them to the side and if that doesn't work I use Bed Head Manipulator. That stuff works like a charm!


----------



## onezumi (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh cool, I think I tried Bed Head manipulator years ago but this was before I understood how to blow dry/flat iron. I think I'll pick up some-yay thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ill bet that would totally work!


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 6, 2009)

Garnier products aren't that great IMO. I've tried a few and never liked them. If you don't want a wax, I use Beyond the Zones Flipped out Styling Spray from Sally Beauty Supply, once you have your hair the way you want it, this stuff freezes it there all day lol. I love it.


----------

